# U.S AIRCRAFT CARRIER BATTLE GROUP NEARS BLACK SEA



## ChineseTiger1986

March 3, 2014 -- (TRN) -- In response to a Russian invasion, the United States has sent an aircraft carrier strike group toward the Black Sea to be able to respond to developments on the Crimean peninsula of Ukraine. The super-carrier USS George H.W. Bush plus seventeen other ships and three submarines passed through the Aegean sea this afternoon. The George H.W. Bush is carrying 90 aircraft including helicopters of various types, and several squadron's of F/A-18 Hornets, some of the most advanced combat aircraft in the world. The submarines each have twenty four missile silos, with each silo housing a missile armed with eight separate nuclear warheads which operate as MIRV's (Multiple Independent Re-Entry Vehicles) that can be independently targeted.

The George H.W. Bush is the first and only aircraft carrier in the world that has successfully sea-launched and landed an unmanned X-47b Stealth Drone which can be used for long term surveillance or for offensive attacks.

The number of ships accompanying the George H.W. Bush in this strike group is significant: 17 ships and 3 submarines.

Aircraft carrier Strike Groups are assembled as-needed so there is no particular number of accompanying vessels. However, the graphic below gives readers a sense of the types of vessels that accompany a U.S. Carrier which is being sent into battle.

The arrival of the USS George H.W. Bush increases the military might facing the Russians by an order of magnitude. This one strike group has more firepower than the entire Ukrainian air force and, in fact, more total fire power than all the countries bordering the Black Sea combined, with the exception of Russia itself.


The carrier has not actually entered the Black Sea and may not be able to. The Montreux Convention Regarding Regime of the Straits forbids ships whose sole purpose is launching of aircraft, from passing into the Black Sea. Russia was able to bypass this restriction by pointing out that its aircraft carrier(s) performed operations other than launching aircraft. As a state bordering the Black Sea, Russia got away with this; the U.S. may not. Even though Turkey is a NATO ally, they retain absolute legal authority over the strait of Bosporus and it will be Turkey's call on whether or not to allow the ship into the Black Sea.


Entry into that sea is NOT necessary for the George Bush to be 100% effective. All of the Ukraine and, of course, Crimea, is already well-within operational range of the aircraft on the George Bush if it simply remains in the Aegean as shown on the map below.

U.S AIRCRAFT CARRIER BATTLE GROUP NEARS BLACK SEA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Interesting development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Star Wars said:


> Interesting development



They are bluffing, what a mere supercarrier battlegroup can do to Russia?

They needed like 6-8 supercarrier battlegroup to fight a country like Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Audio

> The submarines each have twenty four missile silos, with each silo housing a missile armed with eight separate nuclear warheads which operate as MIRV's (Multiple Independent Re-Entry Vehicles) that can be independently targeted.



lol 

This is a decription of a SSBN, which has no place even being in the Black Sea and is not even a member of any carrier battle group. Carrier is docked in Greece, it's not sailing in the Black Sea like the article would like us to believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

2 sunburns and its all gone 

LOL .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

lets not brag about nukes ......... i still want to marry and have kids

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Audio said:


> lol
> 
> This is a decription of a SSBN, which has no place even being in the Black Sea and is not even a member of any carrier battle group. Carrier is docked in Greece, it's not sailing in the Black Sea like the article would like us to believe.



The report is true, the battlegroup of CVN-77 is now in the northern part of the Aegean Sea.

However, it must be accompanied with the LA/Virginia class, not the Ohio class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Report: Clashes reports between US Navy and Palestinian aircraft carrier at Black Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LordTyrannus

Star Wars said:


> lets not brag about nukes ......... i still want to marry and have kids



Marrying is overrated, just have a nice girlfriend. This planet is dying anyways, spare your kids a life full of pain and sorrow.

I think 60 years of peace was enough for this world. I want to see how a nuclear explosion erases capitalism, selfishness, criminality and greed from this planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## slapshot

Hazzy997 said:


> Report: Clashes reports between US Navy and* Palestinian aircraft carrier* at Black Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Report just came in Russia test fired ICBM near Ukraine. This keeps getting better and better, popcorn time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Falcon29

Report: NATO dissolves itself after unspeakable tragedy at the hand of Hazzy997 



terranMarine said:


> Report just came in Russia test fired ICBM near Ukraine. This keeps getting better and better, popcorn time



You being serious? Yeah baby, antichrist is coming once WW3 tips off, can't wait to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Audio

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The report is true, the battlegroup of CVN-77 is now in the northern part of the Aegean Sea.
> 
> It must be accompanied with the LA/Virginia class, not the Ohio class.



I know the carrier is in the Aegean sea. i was just laughing at shoddy journalism, describing SSBN as carrier escort when their doctrine is exactly opposite, ie, going alone or at most with an escort of their own in the form of a SSN, trying at best to be unseen.

And i think the article is sensationalist a bit. It implies that the carrier is almost leaving Aegean sea headed towards the Black Sea, while in reality, it was photographed in Piraeus, harbor suburb of Athens which lies at the mouth of the Aegean sea, which is a bay of sorts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Basel

Against Russia sending CBG to threat them will be foolish, it will come second in any offensive or defensive ops against an enemy like Russia these days as they have means to counter it, what Russia will find difficult to counter is stealth fighter and bomber which US has used in conjunction with cruise missiles, after softening of air defense and strategic assets then conventional 4th gen planes will come into play.

If ever US vs Russia happens it may be very bloody, therefore it will never happens one will back down to level that war does not happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

an eagle is just a bigger and better turkey...lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KingMamba

Audio said:


> I know the carrier is in the Aegean sea. i was just laughing at shoddy journalism, describing SSBN as carrier escort when their doctrine is exactly opposite, ie, going alone or at most with an escort of their own in the form of a SSN, trying at best to be unseen.
> 
> And i think the article is sensationalist a bit. It implies that the carrier is almost leaving Aegean sea headed towards the Black Sea, while in reality, it was photographed in Piraeus, harbor suburb of Athens which lies at the mouth of the Aegean sea, which is a bay of sorts.



These media fan boys are only going to make things worse lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

According to this article ships from the U.S 6th fleet are headed towards the black sea. Expected to arrive on March 7.

Amerikan savaş gemileri Karadeniz'e doğru yola çıktı - Milliyet Haber
Karadeniz’de suları ısıtacak gelişme - TRT Türk Haberler


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> They are bluffing, what a mere supercarrier battlegroup can do to Russia?
> 
> *They needed like 6-8 supercarrier battlegroup to fight a country like Iraq.*


No...We did not 'needed' all those carriers to take on Iraq. We just want each group to gain combat experience.


----------



## KingMamba

LordTyrannus said:


> an eagle is just a bigger and better turkey...lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xhw1986

KingMamba said:


>


*HAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Commander T

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> March 3, 2014 -- (TRN) -- In response to a Russian invasion, the United States has sent an aircraft carrier strike group toward the Black Sea to be able to respond to developments on the Crimean peninsula of Ukraine. The super-carrier USS George H.W. Bush plus seventeen other ships and three submarines passed through the Aegean sea this afternoon. The George H.W. Bush is carrying 90 aircraft including helicopters of various types, and several squadron's of F/A-18 Hornets, some of the most advanced combat aircraft in the world. The submarines each have twenty four missile silos, with each silo housing a missile armed with eight separate nuclear warheads which operate as MIRV's (Multiple Independent Re-Entry Vehicles) that can be independently targeted.
> 
> The George H.W. Bush is the first and only aircraft carrier in the world that has successfully sea-launched and landed an unmanned X-47b Stealth Drone which can be used for long term surveillance or for offensive attacks.
> 
> The number of ships accompanying the George H.W. Bush in this strike group is significant: 17 ships and 3 submarines.
> 
> Aircraft carrier Strike Groups are assembled as-needed so there is no particular number of accompanying vessels. However, the graphic below gives readers a sense of the types of vessels that accompany a U.S. Carrier which is being sent into battle.
> 
> The arrival of the USS George H.W. Bush increases the military might facing the Russians by an order of magnitude. This one strike group has more firepower than the entire Ukrainian air force and, in fact, more total fire power than all the countries bordering the Black Sea combined, with the exception of Russia itself.
> 
> 
> The carrier has not actually entered the Black Sea and may not be able to. The Montreux Convention Regarding Regime of the Straits forbids ships whose sole purpose is launching of aircraft, from passing into the Black Sea. Russia was able to bypass this restriction by pointing out that its aircraft carrier(s) performed operations other than launching aircraft. As a state bordering the Black Sea, Russia got away with this; the U.S. may not. Even though Turkey is a NATO ally, they retain absolute legal authority over the strait of Bosporus and it will be Turkey's call on whether or not to allow the ship into the Black Sea.
> 
> 
> Entry into that sea is NOT necessary for the George Bush to be 100% effective. All of the Ukraine and, of course, Crimea, is already well-within operational range of the aircraft on the George Bush if it simply remains in the Aegean as shown on the map below.
> 
> U.S AIRCRAFT CARRIER BATTLE GROUP NEARS BLACK SEA


it,s just like US sent carrier to help pakistan in 1971.......the will do nothing once russians stand in their way....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

puahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## flamer84

The americans should follow Putler's example,raise an ukrainian flag on it and say that the carrier is part of the Ukrainian "self defence militia"..."What US troops,no US troops"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## revojam

flamer84 said:


> The americans should follow Putler's example,raise an ukrainian flag on it and say that the carrier is part of the Ukrainian "self defence militia"..."What US troops,no US troops"


Rather US marines should remove all their insignia then it will be like "Unidentified marines in unidentified aircraft carrier started atacking another unidentfied army occupying Crime."

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hakan

revojam said:


> Rather US marines should remove all their insignia then it will be like "Unidentified marines in unidentified aircraft carrier started atacking unidentfied army occupying Crime."


Thats the perfect solution to the worlds problems. Now you dont need proxy wars anymore just have unmarked troops fight each other and deny they are yours. We should be promoted to think tank analysts

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## flamer84

revojam said:


> Rather US marines should remove all their insignia then it will be like "Unidentified marines in unidentified aircraft carrier started atacking unidentfied army occupying Crime."



LMAO "The Unidentified War"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LordTyrannus

Most important question:

What happened to the palestinian Air carrier?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

The US would not mess with Russia. F-22 is claimed as stealth, but S-400 radars can track them down. Stealth is only a marketing word for $.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

LordTyrannus said:


> an eagle is just a bigger and better turkey...lmao



What's wrong with you, pal ?

You got obsessed with Turkey like everybody else ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

better not to mess with Russian , uncle sam ..... not good business for you


----------



## Götterdämmerung

LordTyrannus said:


> Most important question:
> 
> What happened to the palestinian Air carrier?



So, Palestinians carry air?


----------



## Falcon29

LordTyrannus said:


> Most important question:
> 
> What happened to the palestinian Air carrier?



It came out in an overwhelming victory. 

Here's something else ....

Report: Palestinian ICBM with range of 80km tested in Black Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

LordTyrannus said:


> Marrying is overrated, just have a nice girlfriend. This planet is dying anyways, spare your kids a life full of pain and sorrow.
> 
> I think 60 years of peace was enough for this world. I want to see how a nuclear explosion erases capitalism, selfishness, criminality and greed from this planet.



You aren't aware of how a full nuclear exchange would work I take it?

Seeing how little the general public remembers about what a triangular patterned air-burst hydrogen volley, followed by hundreds more, would kill everyone on the planet, it is times like these that I am glad those in charge have cooler heads.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAL-EL

OCguy said:


> You aren't aware of how a full nuclear exchange would work I take it?
> 
> Seeing how little the general public remembers about what a triangular patterned air-burst hydrogen volley, followed by hundreds more, would kill everyone on the planet, it is times like these that I am glad those in charge have cooler heads.



You will find quite a few keyboard warriors here that think of nuclear war as like a video game. Not very rational thinkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## OCguy

Superboy said:


> The US would not mess with Russia. F-22 is claimed as stealth, but S-400 radars can track them down. Stealth is only a marketing word for $.



F-22 is a fighter than has yet to be matched, and it is already getting generational modifications. But that has nothing to do with the fact that neither side wants to "mess" with the other any time soon. This isn't a school-yard contest to see who has a better military, as it is irrelevant. This is two giants standing next to each other, and although the one is superior in using fists, both are in possession of a button that can completely erase the other, but first it gives a 30 minute warning to the other so they can be sure to use theirs too. Neither one would hesitate to use it should they feel they are cornered or the other had used theirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Go ahead russia! call it!They play poker, but they don't know what's behind a poker face! One instance in 1971 indo pak war was enough for these yankees to know,.They only speak words as they control the media, on ground they are shiiite!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

OCguy said:


> F-22 is a fighter than has yet to be matched, and it is already getting generational modifications. But that has nothing to do with the fact that neither side wants to "mess" with the other any time soon. This isn't a school-yard contest to see who has a better military, as it is irrelevant. This is two giants standing next to each other, and although the one is superior in using fists, both are in possession of a button that can completely erase the other, but first it gives a 30 minute warning to the other so they can be sure to use theirs too. Neither one would hesitate to use it should they feel they are cornered or the other had used theirs.




Even if it's a conventional war, the US would still lose. With only 20 B-2 bombers and 184 F-22 fighter jets, the US air force would be at a severe disadvantage. The Russian army has thousands of S-300 / 400 air defense missiles that would make mince meat out of US planes.  Plus, Crimea and Sevastopol where the Black Sea Fleet is HQ'd is predominantly ethnic Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

Superboy said:


> Even if it's a conventional war, the US would still lose. With only 20 B-2 bombers and 184 F-22 fighter jets, the US air force would be at a severe disadvantage. The Russian army has thousands of S-300 / 400 air defense missiles that would make mince meat out of US planes.



I'm sure there is a thread somewhere that this horse is beaten to death, so all I will say is this: If you think the stats you quoted support your conclusion, we might as well close down Westpoint 

While I have no doubt of the capabilities of new-gen Russian AA, that doesn't mean they can't be countered, destroyed, or avoided.

Again I don't believe that we would ever find out, as any direct and sustained conflict between the two can only end one place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

OCguy said:


> I'm sure there is a thread somewhere that this horse is beaten to death, so all I will say is this: If you think the stats you quoted support your conclusion, we might as well close down Westpoint
> 
> While I have no doubt of the capabilities of new-gen Russian AA, that doesn't mean they can't be countered, destroyed, or avoided.
> 
> Again I don't believe that we would ever find out, as any direct and sustained conflict between the two can only end one place.




It is correct to say there will be no war with Russia unless some people lose their heads, no pun intended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

OCguy said:


> I'm sure there is a thread somewhere that this horse is beaten to death, so all I will say is this: If you think the stats you quoted support your conclusion, we might as well close down Westpoint
> 
> While I have no doubt of the capabilities of new-gen Russian AA, that doesn't mean they can't be countered, destroyed, or avoided.
> 
> Again I don't believe that we would ever find out, as any direct and sustained conflict between the two can only end one place.


Brave poker face! but reality is different!


----------



## -SINAN-

Superboy said:


> Even if it's a conventional war, the US would still lose. With only 20 B-2 bombers and 184 F-22 fighter jets, the US air force would be at a severe disadvantage. The Russian army has thousands of S-300 / 400 air defense missiles that would make mince meat out of US planes.  Plus, Crimea and Sevastopol where the Black Sea Fleet is HQ'd is predominantly ethnic Russian.



Seriously.... ?

I mean even our cruise missiles can effectively destroy S-300s. And US can not take them off...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Sinan said:


> Seriously.... ?
> 
> I mean even our cruise missiles can effectively destroy S-300s. And US can not take them off...




Cruise missiles can be fired from destroyers and subs, but Russian navy and air force and take care of these vessels.  Plus, how can Americans even land in the Crimean peninsula? It's pretty much all Russians there.  They be armed and dangerous. It won't sit well with the American public if American marines get themselves killed there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

LordTyrannus said:


> an eagle is just a bigger and better turkey...lmao


That hawk is no match for a bear lol!


----------



## KAL-EL

Sinan said:


> Seriously.... ?
> 
> I mean even our cruise missiles can effectively destroy S-300s. And US can not take them off...



You have to Remember that this 'superboy' hates America and is constantly putting down American military tech. So *consider the source *before you even bother trying to have a rational discussion with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Superboy said:


> Cruise missiles can be fired from destroyers and subs, but Russian navy and air force and take care of these vessels.  Plus, how can Americans even land in the Crimean peninsula? It's pretty much all Russians there.  They be armed and dangerous. It won't sit well with the American public if American marines get themselves killed there.



First of all, cruise missiles can also be fired from planes.

Secondly, Turkish Navy is pretty much able to destroy, Russian Black Sea Fleet.

Black Sea Fleet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of ships of the Turkish Naval Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also US 6th Fleet will be the undisputed winner of a such conflict.

United States Sixth Fleet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And i was talking about Russian AAs, not about how will US invade Crimea. As that won't happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

KAL-EL said:


> You have to Remember that this 'superboy' hates America and is constantly putting down American military tech. H'e another of of those ''so called experts' So consider the source before you even bother trying to have a rational discussion with him.



Yet he drools over our M-Sakesteens!


----------



## KAL-EL

Hazzy997 said:


> Yet he drools over our M-Sakesteens!



Well, even a broken clock is right twice a day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OCguy

I promise you the US has zero desire to invade Russia. Russian and US citizens are generally cordial to each other, the US has just ensured its energy security for another 20+ years, and frankly, wealthy Russians keep their money in the US anyway, so there is no reason to want to inherit more poor. Putin and his KGB pedigree have been the biggest detriment to US-Russia relations since the collapse of the USSR.

You do have to notice how any theoretical war is framed, though. It is always US v the world on the world's turf. If you are going to declare the winner of a non-nuclear war, you can't just stop it once the invader is repelled. I don't ever hear any talk of someone taking a blue-water navy to occupy the US, which is what it would take to win a war. You can't just stop the game at Stalingrad. There was no victory until Stalin followed the invader to Berlin.

On a side note, you would have to be extremely insane, ignorant of history, or both, to attempt to fight Russians_ in Russia. _I don't think it needs to be proven to the world again just how much they will sacrifice in order to protect their land.

Trying to stay and occupy Afghanistan was an idea that could have been easily dismissed by picking up a Russian history book. That was an extremely ill advised and arrogant strategy, but I don't think any military could ignore both Napoleon and Operation Barbarosa and invade Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

KAL-EL said:


> Well, even a broken clock is right twice a day



Do you know what M-Sakesteens are?


----------



## KAL-EL

At the risk of sounding foolish, I thought M-Sakesteens = M-16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombermanx1

Seriously man you americans can whine about it , but not do anything about russia, It is too big and too risky for you to start a war!Hitler did the same thing, woke up a sleeping giant what did he get in return his nation divided by a wall.Don't **** with the russians man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

KAL-EL said:


> At the risk of sounding foolish, I thought M-Sakesteens = M-16



Indeed I do, do you?


----------



## Bombermanx1

flamer84 said:


> LMAO "The Unidentified War"


When they parade those Unidentified soldiers dead in open like in somalia,would their parents claim unidentified still or their kin were identified right away?


----------



## KAL-EL

OCguy said:


> Indeed I do, do you?



I'm much more of a lurker there, but I have posted here and there. I brought it up and asked because your username looked so familiar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

KAL-EL said:


> At the risk of sounding foolish, I thought M-Sakesteens = M-16



Correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

Hazzy997 said:


> Do you know what M-Sakesteens are?



If only I could add that 203 in your avatar to one of my (civilian platform) girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Hazzy997 said:


> Correct.



Whew! For a sec there, I thought I would have a ton of pie on my face

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

OCguy said:


> If only I could add that 203 in your avatar to one of my (civilian platform) girls.



I can't want to get my M16 and attach an rpg in place of that M203.


----------



## Falcon29

OCguy said:


> If only I could add that 203 in your avatar to one of my (civilian platform) girls.



This is what my future m16 will look like after it's all polished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

Hazzy997 said:


> This is what my future m16 will look like after it's all polished.



This is the best I can do, although it is still fun. Got this one as a present a couple months back.

What's in your Gun Locker?


----------



## Superboy

Napoleon and Hitler died because of Russia. Russia is the graveyard of empires.  If the US invades Russia, it would lose BIG.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

Beidou2020 said:


> You mean like the Korean war?


You like going back in history,which war did you ever win again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

Superboy said:


> Napoleon and Hitler died because of Russia. Russia is the graveyard of empires.  If the US invades Russia, it would lose BIG.



Any minute now....!



Beidou2020 said:


> You mean like the Korean war?



Using human waves and taking anywhere from 1:5-1:6 losses against an ill equipped and unmotivated US military with an enormous advantage in sheer troop numbers, as well as using Russian pilots, isn't exactly a big confidence builder.

The US shouldn't have been there, (that close to Chinese border/Chosin Reservoir) we left as we should have. I doubt anyone here was fighting, so I don't understand the need for current US-Chinese tension, other than just for e-peen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

KingMamba said:


>


lmfao lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

is it to much to ask for some rational thinking and common sense logic around here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OCguy

Beidou2020 said:


> The
> Our volunteer army kicked you Yankees out of North Korea. Our airforce destroyed the Yankee airforce shooting down all your fighters with a 3 to 1 ratio.



I would love to see the source for this wild claim. Is there a thread discussing it so this one isn't polluted? 

State owned media is not considered a source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OCguy

Beidou2020 said:


> How else you do think we managed to kick your military from the Yalu river all the way back to the 38th parallel?
> 
> We made a mockery of your overrated and overhyped military, live with the shock kid.



Ah yes, the part where personal comments are made. Is this where I am supposed to point out how easily the Japanese overran China? Or call you a name?

I'm always up for debating (relatively) verifiable facts and info, and enjoy seeing new sources. Over-compensating by pretending it was you and I who was there, and that somehow translates to you being victorious over me personally, is a immature train of thought.



Beidou2020 said:


> We have humiliate the Japs in WW2,



Please tell me this isn't what you were taught....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ephone

What a trickless bluffing. 



Star Wars said:


> Interesting development


----------



## KAL-EL

OCguy said:


> Ah OK, thank you for the heads up.
> 
> He is so over-the-top, I wonder if it is actually a false-flag troll just trying to make the Chinese look bad.



lol over the top is definitely an understatement with this guy. he's bordering on cartoon territory. Pretty sure he has multiple forum identities too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

Fake news..american's simply don't have balls for this


----------



## idune

Sinan said:


> Seriously.... ?
> 
> I mean even our cruise missiles can effectively destroy S-300s. And US can not take them off...



Oh really. man o man.


----------



## OCguy

http://i.imgur.com/ae3R3ZY.jpg

Explains it all


----------



## rmi5

Beidou2020 said:


> dude your just a low class Iranian. We look down on you state sponsors of terror. Islam = the terrorist religion.
> 
> Not all Muslims are terrorists but most terrorists are muslims.



I am not a muslim, and You are better to go back to your government camp, otherwise you may not receive your 50 cents salary today, and may die of hunger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

@Beidou2020

Here are our victories that you can only dream of:


----------



## Superboy

Turk


Kaan said:


> @Beidou2020
> 
> Here are our victories that you can only dream of:




Not exactly Turkic, but closely related. 

Mongol invasion of China - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Manchu conquest of China - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rmi5

Kaan said:


> Here are our victories that you can only dream of:


Dude, do not take that clown seriously. mods are currently deleting his posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Can't we all just hug each other and get drunk?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

LordTyrannus said:


> *Marrying is overrated, just have a nice girlfriend. *This planet is dying anyways, spare your kids a life full of pain and sorrow.
> 
> I think 60 years of peace was enough for this world. I want to see how a nuclear explosion erases capitalism, selfishness, criminality and greed from this planet.



Why not marry AND have a nice girlfriend?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAL-EL

kbd-raaf said:


> Can't we all just hug each other and get drunk?



Another high quality thread on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Beidou2020 said:


> Do you realise 50 cents in Renminbi can fund 10,000 dirt poor Iranians for an year?



your trolling skill is not bad, but your problem is that you are too much retarded. Anyway, I still prefer elis over you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Perhaps China can lend some anti ship ballistic missiles to Russia.


----------



## KAL-EL

Beidou2020 said:


> And you are attracted to it like a fly to cow dung



yes, you've figured me out sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Beidou2020 said:


> And you are attracted to it like a fly to cow dung



Hey man, whats your problem with Turkey?

I wonder if you really a chinese or just a bharti giving china a bad name.

And whats with bashing Islam? I hope you aren't a christian who loves to bash Islam. Are you a christian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Beidou2020 said:


> Seriously, do you contribute anything to this forum?
> 
> All you do is laugh at others but have nothing to contribute.



What else do you expect him to do when he is talking with an Einstein like you?!!!
Not only @KAL-EL , but also everyone else is currently laughing at you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usernameless

AUz said:


> Hey man, whats your problem with Turkey?
> 
> I wonder if you really a chinese or just a bharti giving china a bad name.
> 
> And whats with bashing Islam? I hope you aren't a christian who loves to bash Islam. Are you a christian?



Chinese kid, ignore serious debates with him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Beidou2020 said:


> Seriously, do you contribute anything to this forum?
> 
> All you do is laugh at others but have nothing to contribute.



As opposed to you spewing the same garbage over and over again like a parrot. in addition to that, you're one of the biggest racists here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AUz

Superboy said:


> Perhaps China can lend some anti ship ballistic missiles to Russia.



No need.

U.S won't confront Russia...

And if Russians say invaded mainland U.S, no amount of chinese weapon would save russians from the fury of most advance technological organization ever created by mankind---The U.S military!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Beidou2020 said:


> Do you realise islamic terrorists supported by Turkey slaughtered dozens of our people in a train attack?
> 
> Why do islamic countries not condemn these terror attacks?
> 
> Why is it that only islam that breeds terrorists but no other religion does it.
> 
> Is Islam really a peaceful religion?
> 
> These are valid questions to ask after such a heinous terror attack.



You did not answer my question. Are you a Christian? Answer and I will answer your questions. I just want to know what angle are you coming from?


----------



## senheiser

Kaan said:


> According to this article ships from the U.S 6th fleet are headed towards the black sea. Expected to arrive on March 7.
> 
> Amerikan savaş gemileri Karadeniz'e doğru yola çıktı - Milliyet Haber
> Karadeniz’de suları ısıtacak gelişme - TRT Türk Haberler









do they even fit in there ?



KingMamba said:


>


this looks more frightening than a releafe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sankpal

Good indeed, I favor of atleast two super power in the world. Go Russia Go.............. Man to MAN... Show your powers


----------



## xenon54 out

senheiser said:


> do they even fit in there ?
> 
> 
> this looks more frightening than a releafe


The bosporus bridge is 60 meters, i dont know but take a look at this, this AC could pass because it had no engine, so basically it was just a swimming object.






Whats more important is that military ships with more than 8000t isnt allowed to pass Bosporus, that would mean Destroyers could pass but not AC if im not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

This is a thread on Russia and Ukraine. Please keep China, Turkey and the rest out of it. Or I will throw members out of this thread who do not comply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

AUz said:


> Why not marry AND have a nice girlfriend?


Biwi bohot maregi bhaijan... Waise idea bura nahi agar implement ho toh...


----------



## LordTyrannus

I think if worst comes to worst than Putin will destroy that carrier.

I dont believe Obama is a War Leader. He will chicken out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

LordTyrannus said:


> I think if worst comes to worst than Russia will destroy that carrier.
> 
> I dont believe Obama is a War Leader. He will chicken out.



So if Russia doesn't attack a US Carrier Group, then that would mean they chickened out, right?

Delusions abound...


----------



## jarves

AUz said:


> I wonder if you really a chinese or just a bharti giving china a bad name.


He is a Chinese,When he joined the forum he abused India like you used to do.
After terrorist attack in China and heated debate with Desert fighter.
He started abusing Islam and Pakistan.


----------



## LordTyrannus

OCguy said:


> So if Russia doesn't attack a US Carrier Group, then that would mean they chickened out, right?
> 
> Delusions abound...



Dont make Putin angry, cowboys.


----------



## OCguy

LordTyrannus said:


> Dont make Putin angry, cowboys.



I honestly had more faith in global understanding of US/Russia relations and games. Putin isn't going to do anything, and neither is the US.


----------



## LordTyrannus

OCguy said:


> I honestly had more faith in global understanding of US/Russia relations and games. Putin isn't going to do anything, and neither is the US.



Putin seized crimea. Thats not exactly doing nothing like Obama used to do.

rofl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

LordTyrannus said:


> Putin seized crimea. Thats not exactly doing nothing like Obama used to do.
> 
> rofl



What gave you the impression that the US would ever care enough to try to physically stop Russia from taking over a piece of land that houses their Navy, and is comprised of Russian-speaking civilians who would love to be brought into the Russian economy?

There is an entire history of this stuff that you can base opinions on, no need to just completely make stuff up.


----------



## LordTyrannus

OCguy said:


> What gave you the impression that the US would ever care enough to try to physically stop Russia from taking over a piece of land that houses their Navy, and is comprised of Russian-speaking civilians who would love to be brought into the Russian economy?
> 
> There is an entire history of this stuff that you can base opinions on, no need to just completely make stuff up.



US military has no balls to face a real Military Power like Mother Russia. Your fat, burger eating and overpayed soldiers are only good to bully small countries like Iraq.






Fat, overpayed, illiterate...the finest of the US community..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vK_man

Turner radio. Its run by neo-nazi hal turner.

Hal Turner - RationalWiki

@senheiser @xenon54 @Kaan @ChineseTiger1986 


False Alarm. USA will do nothing if tomorrow Russia invades the smaller members like Estonia or lithunia or romania of nato. USA will only attack when it is sure that russia is exhausted and can be defeated ..


----------



## LordTyrannus

Russia is a peacefull country. This is a humanitarian mission.


----------



## KAL-EL

LordTyrannus said:


> Putin will destroy that carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LordTyrannus

USA will do something good for the nature by suplying an artifical reef. Go USA! 

The Problem is westerners watch to much SuperHero Movies and think they are invincible or something. But you are no super heros, you are lazy and fat americans killing people for money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

*US warship given permission to traverse Bosphorus en route to Black Sea*

Turkish authorities have given permission to a U.S. Navy warship to pass through the Bosphorus within the next two days as fears grow that the standoff between Russia and Ukraine and the West over Crimea could soon become militarized.

Turkish sources, speaking with the Hürriyet Daily News on March 5, declined to elaborate on the name of the U.S. warship. The same officials, speaking on condition of anonymity, however, noted that it was not the USS George H.W. Bush nuclear aircraft carrier as suggested in some news reports, as it did not meet the standards specified by the 1936 Montreux Convention in terms of weight.

The U.S. Navy ship to pass through the straits will conform to the convention’s standards, the sources said. 

According to the Montreux Convention, the total weight of military ships that non-littoral states to the Black Sea may deploy to the body of water cannot exceed 45,000 tons.

US warship given permission to traverse Bosphorus en route to Black Sea - LOCAL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oFFbEAT

KAL-EL said:


> is it to much to ask for some rational thinking and common sense logic around here


you expect common sense, logic etc. from keyboard warriors.....



AUz said:


> I wonder if you really a chinese or just a bharti giving china a bad name.



When will you Pakis 'get over' this India phobia....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@KAL-EL 

Yous still here buddy


----------



## thesolar65

Star Wars said:


> lets not brag about nukes ......... i still want to marry and have kids


Marriage is not essential..You can still have kids!!........


----------



## KAL-EL

Ravi Nair said:


> @KAL-EL
> 
> Yous still here buddy



I'm now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

KAL-EL said:


> I'm now



Do you know Indians in your personal life? And are they as belligerent as the lot here


----------



## KAL-EL

Ravi Nair said:


> Do you know Indians in your personal life? And are they as belligerent as the lot here



Yes, I know a few. They're hard working and humble people. They're very proud of their heritage, but not belligerent like some that I've come into contact here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

KAL-EL said:


> Yes, I know a few. They're hard working and humble people. They're very proud of their heritage, but not belligerent like some that I've come into contact here.



That Indian woman in the Royal pains series is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Ravi Nair said:


> That Indian woman in the Royal pains series is




I don't watch that show. I looked her up though... Very beautiful


----------



## LordTyrannus

@Son of Jor-el and @the other guy.

Your offtopic made my cat cry!


----------



## ejaz007

*Nato jets to monitor Ukraine border*

*LONDON: Nato is to deploy reconnaissance planes in Poland and Romania to monitor the Ukrainian crisis.*

It gave the go-ahead for the flights on Monday, a Nato spokesman said.

"All Awacs (Airborne Warning and Control System) reconnaissance flights will take place solely over alliance territory," the official said.

It comes as Russia cements its control of Ukraine's Crimea ahead of Sunday's referendum to join Russia. Ukraine and the West say this is illegal.

Nato said the surveillance flights would "enhance the alliance's situational awareness".

Last week, the organisation said it was reviewing all co-operation with Russia and stepping up its engagement with the government in Kiev.

Nato jets to monitor Ukraine border - thenews.com.pk


----------



## GURU DUTT

USA will Learn it the hard way that its not iraq or libiya they are trying to scare but russia and that too in its own backyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

